

Why Technology Will Never Fix Education - pbui
https://chronicle.com/article/Why-Technology-Will-Never-Fix/230185/

======
SoCool
I agree with this. I have been involved in writing software for online
standards based testing. The software was being used by schools. But, it never
took off. After many years of bootstrapping, the founders sold the company. I
can summarize from my experience that software/hardware combinations in the
classroom was difficult to scale because of : 1\. Not enough fund to buy the
hardware. 2\. Not enough interest from teachers to move to a software based
testing. 3\. Not enough pressure from school district to move to software
based testing.

Just my .02 cents.

------
sprucely
Something stood out to me regarding the anecdote about students not following
through with online learning courses. Could it be that students lose interest
because of the curriculum? I thought the Hole-in-the-Wall project highlighted
the importance of exploration and play in self-directed learning. It seems to
me that curriculums and spontaneity don't mix well.

